# Looking for babies in Kansas City



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

Contemplating adding to my mischief if the right girls come along, I'm currently looking for roan/huskies and BEW rexes. Haven't seen many people on here in KC but just thought I'd throw it out there. Thanks!!


----------



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

I should clarify this more, I'm looking for a breeder closer to me, I know Camarattery breeds Roans and as my dad lives in Colorado I make it out there at least twice a year, but was really hoping to find someone closer. My two oldest ladies will be 2 right after the new year so I'm slowly starting to prepare myself for the inevitable.


----------

